# Pin the packages to FreeBSD to ver 12.2



## erdos (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi, is there a way to pin the upgrade of packages to release ver 12.2 instead of updating to the latest?

Once in a while when  I run 'pkg install packagename', it seems to prompt for 'pkg' to update to the latest, then updating the package itself.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

If you want a set that's inferior to both latest and quarterly, that's outdated and will not be updated, then choose one of the listed branches: 

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/refs/>

Use /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf – see pkg.conf(5).


----------



## chrbr (Mar 14, 2022)

Dear erdos,
from my understanding packages are build for the supported FreeBSD RELEASE versions based on the same ports tree. Additionally only the major number counts because this is related to the ABI. The packages for 12.2 and 12.3 should be similar.



erdos said:


> Once in a while when I run 'pkg install packagename', it seems to prompt for 'pkg' to update to the latest, then updating the package itself.


Sometimes even pkg is updated. May be this is what you observe.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2022)

erdos said:


> Hi, is there a way to pin the upgrade of packages to release ver 12.2 instead of updating to the latest?


The versions of ports/packages are not linked to the version of FreeBSD. There's only one ports tree, all supported versions of FreeBSD use that same ports tree. Thus all supported versions have the same versions w.r.t. ports/packages.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

chrbr said:


> based on the same ports tree.



_Latest_, the `main` branch; and _quarterly_, which is currently the `2022Q1` branch. 

Visualised in cgit: 






In greater detail, but outdated: 

Ports and Packages for Supported Releases | The FreeBSD Project


----------



## einsibjani (Mar 16, 2022)

chrbr said:


> Dear erdos,
> from my understanding packages are build for the supported FreeBSD RELEASE versions based on the same ports tree. Additionally only the major number counts because this is related to the ABI. The packages for 12.2 and 12.3 should be similar.
> 
> 
> Sometimes even pkg is updated. May be this is what you observe.


I have a question about this, what does "The packages for 12.2 and 12.3 should be similar" entail?

I currently have one builder, 12amd64 running in a 12.2-RELEASE jail and another builder 13amd64 running in a 13.0-RELEASE jail.
I'm upgrading servers from 12.2 > 12.3-RELEASE. Should I create a third builder, 123amd64 using a 12.3-RELEASE jail or upgrade the 12amd64 jail to 12.3-RELEASE and have the 12.2 servers use that repo, even though some might run 12.2 for a few days?


----------



## chrbr (Mar 16, 2022)

From my understanding two builders should match your requirements. One for the FreeBSD-12.*, one for the FreeBSD-13.*. It should make no difference if the FreeBSD-12.* builder runs FreeBSD-12.2 or FreeBSD-12.3. About the update or upgrade to FreeBSD-12.3 of the builder: I would keep them running FreeBSD-12.2 and update them when you update your other computers to FreeBSD-12.3.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Mar 16, 2022)

I see you commenting on versions of FreeBSD, and which run, I have a FreeBSD 11 on a machine running full steam, I'm still building up the courage to build the world.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Mar 16, 2022)

SirDice said:


> The versions of ports/packages are not linked to the version of FreeBSD. There's only one ports tree, all supported versions of FreeBSD use that same ports tree. Thus all supported versions have the same versions w.r.t. ports/packages.


let's say not all of them. depends on the version of FreeBSD as I said I have a version running FreeBSD 11, it's a modified version until, I intend, keep until I have a time and build the world.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2022)

FreeBSD 11 is not supported anymore, so any specific patches or provisions for FreeBSD 11 have been removed from the ports tree.


----------

